# Declaración de la Renta 2020



## William_ (21 Mar 2019)

Vayamos calentando motores. El día 2 de Abril comenzamos. Muchos a esta hora saben ya cuánto tienen que pagar y cuanto le devuelven a otros. A ver quien es el forero más rápido en llenar la saca. Al que le toque pagar, dilatará lo máximo posible el asunto.


----------



## The Sentry (21 Mar 2019)

Me lo lleva mi abogado, pero me saldrá a devolver casi seguro.


----------



## William_ (21 Mar 2019)

Los abogados se dedican ahora a eso ?.


----------



## Beto (22 Mar 2019)

Yo diría que me van a devolver el pastón que llevan sacándome todos estos últimos meses....


----------



## William_ (22 Mar 2019)

Hoy me han comentado que no podremos hacer lo de todos los años a ver quien hace la pole. Nos podrían sancionar por hacerla fuera de plazo. El año pasado se pudo hacer antes de las 00:00-


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (22 Mar 2019)

Me van a devolver un total de 3500 euros por alquiler más doble imposición de dividendos.



Viva la Hacienda de donde vivo.



Los cojones les doy las gracias, esos 3500 son míos, sólo faltaba.


----------



## William_ (22 Mar 2019)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Me van a devolver un total de 3500 euros por alquiler más doble imposición de dividendos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Me van a devolver un total de 3500 euros por alquiler más doble imposición de dividendos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué buena tajada vas a pillar.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Mar 2019)

A mi me sale a pagar un pastonazo...

entre 8 y 10k se van a forrar estos hdp conmigo


----------



## William_ (25 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> A mi me sale a pagar un pastonazo...
> 
> entre 8 y 10k se van a forrar estos hdp conmigo



Entonces lo retrasarás todo lo que puedas. En 7 días estamos onfire. Y que nos devuelvan rapidito.


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> A mi me sale a pagar un pastonazo...
> 
> entre 8 y 10k se van a forrar estos hdp conmigo



Hombre, eso significa también que has ganado una pasta!!! que no está nada mal. Ya me gustaría pagar a mi, 1.000.000€ en impuestos, eso significaría que habría ganado al menos 2.000.000€ 

Salu2.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (26 Mar 2019)

Estoy hasta los cojones de tener que hacerla


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (26 Mar 2019)

A mi mujer le devolveran bastante porque la retuvieron durante el primer mes de la maternidad y además toca reajustar el IRPF de los meses anteriores. 
A mi depende del alquiler. ¿La deducción de Madrid se puede pedir el año que cumples 35?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Mar 2019)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Hombre, eso significa también que has ganado una pasta!!! que no está nada mal. Ya me gustaría pagar a mi, 1.000.000€ en impuestos, eso significaría que habría ganado al menos 2.000.000€
> 
> Salu2.



Si la verdad esque tuve un buen 2018. aunque no compensa ni de coña las ostias que me dieron años atras...
vamos aprendiendo poco a poco como funciona este mundo de ratas y hienas


----------



## Mrbcn (26 Mar 2019)

Os carga datos la app de hacienda? A mi me da error


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Si la verdad esque tuve un buen 2018. aunque no compensa ni de coña las ostias que me dieron años atras...
> vamos aprendiendo poco a poco como funciona este mundo de ratas y hienas



Hay que hacer ingeniería fiscal... cosa que hacen fácilmente los políticos y ricos, pero que nosotros tenemos pocos medios. Pero bueno, aquí estamos para ayudar en lo que se puede.

Salu2.


----------



## William_ (27 Mar 2019)

Este año como novedad, me he instalado la aplicación de la agencia tributaria para hacerlo todo más rápido y fácil. La tenéis ?


----------



## The Sentry (27 Mar 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Los abogados se dedican ahora a eso ?.



Entre otras cosas, si, te sorprendería la cantidad de ventajas que conlleva tener un abbogado en la familia.


----------



## Marques de Chorrapelada (27 Mar 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Los abogados se dedican ahora a eso ?.



Si, y los economistas ganamos dinero arreglando sus estropicios.


----------



## atracurio (27 Mar 2019)

Marques de Chorrapelada dijo:


> Si, y los economistas ganamos dinero arreglando sus estropicios.



¿Tenéis responsabilidad civil? 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Marques de Chorrapelada (27 Mar 2019)

atracurio dijo:


> ¿Tenéis responsabilidad civil?
> 
> Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Siiiiii


----------



## Botijero (28 Mar 2019)

Me sale a pagar +3500 euros 

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KaSolo (28 Mar 2019)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Hombre, eso significa también que has ganado una pasta!!! que no está nada mal. Ya me gustaría pagar a mi, 1.000.000€ en impuestos, eso significaría que habría ganado al menos 2.000.000€
> 
> Salu2.



Error! Lo que te gustaría es ganar 2M€ no pagar 1M€...


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Mar 2019)

Eso sería mejor... pero ya que ganamos poco y pagamos mucho, preferiría seguir pagando mucho y ganar más (lo otro es utopía y además se vende polícamente muy mal... los ricos tienen que pagar... ).

Salu2.


----------



## William_ (28 Mar 2019)

5 días para el pistoletazo de salida. Ya nos queda menos,.


----------



## Mrbcn (28 Mar 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Este año como novedad, me he instalado la aplicación de la agencia tributaria para hacerlo todo más rápido y fácil. La tenéis ?



El año pasado la hice por la app. 
Este año de momento no me carga datos, supongo que hasta el día 2 nada


----------



## William_ (28 Mar 2019)

Datos fiscales y eso a mí si me los da y demás. Pero hasta el dos no cargará para poder confirmar.


----------



## rupertaaa (28 Mar 2019)

Cuando se podrá pedir cita para hacerla físicamente en una de las oficinas?


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Mar 2019)

9 de mayo para la cita previa. Te dejo un artículo con todas las fechas claves:

- http://www.preguntasfrecuentes.net/...fechas-claves-renta-2018/

Salu2.


----------



## William_ (29 Mar 2019)

TEndrás que ir primero a que emitan el certificado.


----------



## William_ (29 Mar 2019)

4 dias


----------



## William_ (30 Mar 2019)

3 días, qué nervios !


----------



## William_ (1 Abr 2019)

A horas del pistoletazo de salida. Qué nervios !. A ver quien hace la pole !


----------



## Señor Calopez (1 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Al que le toque pagar, dilatará lo máximo posible el asunto.



Casi tanto como el ojete.


----------



## Cold_Fire (1 Abr 2019)

Ya se puede mirar el borrador y confirmarlo y tal. Más de mil estacas vuelven con papá.


----------



## William_ (1 Abr 2019)

Cold_Fire dijo:


> Ya se puede mirar el borrador y confirmarlo y tal. Más de mil estacas vuelven con papá.



Ojo con hacerlo antes de plazo que te pueden sancionar !


----------



## animosa (1 Abr 2019)

Declaracion presentada, y me salen a *devolver* mas de 1.100 euros






Benditas desgravaciones por compra de vivienda anterior a 2013








Estado de Tramitación 
Su declaración se está tramitando.

Historia del Expediente
02/04/2019 Grabación de la declaración 2018XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## animosa (1 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Ojo con hacerlo antes de plazo que te pueden sancionar !



No hay ninguna normativa que sancione entregar la declaracion antes de plazo, y menos cuando la aplicacion web esta abierta y te permite presentar la declaracion y descargarte el justicante de haberla presentado.


----------



## François (1 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Ojo con hacerlo antes de plazo que te pueden sancionar !



Joder me he metido a mirar el borrador y como me dejaba enviar la he enviado ya. Tendré encima que pagar alguna sanción?


----------



## William_ (1 Abr 2019)

animosa dijo:


> No hay ninguna normativa que sancione entregar la declaracion antes de plazo, y menos cuando la aplicacion web esta abierta y te permite presentar la declaracion y descargarte el justicante de haberla presentado.



Si luego te sancionan avisada estabas


----------



## Poyo (1 Abr 2019)

La aplicación me da error, me dice que actualice, aún habiendo actualizado.


----------



## asqueado (1 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Ojo con hacerlo antes de plazo que te pueden sancionar !



Desconozco si te pueden sancionar, pero a partir de las 0,00 de esta noche se puede hacer, y mas que ahora mismo tambien la haces ya, pero bueno esperare que pase las 12 de la noche, por unas horas mas no pasa nada, luego me van adevolver lo mio cuando le salga de los coj.........


----------



## William_ (1 Abr 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Desconozco si te pueden sancionar, pero a partir de las 0,00 de esta noche se puede hacer, y mas que ahora mismo tambien la haces ya, pero bueno esperare que pase las 12 de la noche, por unas horas mas no pasa nada, luego me van adevolver lo mio cuando le salga de los coj.........



Yo haré igual !


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Abr 2019)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Hay que hacer ingeniería fiscal... cosa que hacen fácilmente los políticos y ricos, pero que nosotros tenemos pocos medios. Pero bueno, aquí estamos para ayudar en lo que se puede.
> 
> Salu2.



Me autocito para dejaros información importante sobre la renta:

1. Casilla clave este año: 475, si no se tiene, hay alternativas.
2. Fechas claves: hoy arranca la campaña hasta el 1 de julio. Declaración presencial a partir de 10 de mayo, el día anterior se puede pedir cita.
3. Si vas a pedir cita: normal o plan le llamamos, hay que recopilar documentación, y rellenar un formulario que Hacienda ha dejado.
4. Antes de nada, mirar si estás obligado o no presentar. Aunque estés exento, mira tu borrador por si sale a devolver!!!
5. En 2018, hay nuevas deducciones, mira a ver si tienes derecho a algunos

Más detalle:

- http://www.tucapital.es/...renta-2018-2019-todas-las-claves-a-tener-en-cuenta/

Salu2.


----------



## Musero (2 Abr 2019)

Ya la eché esta mañana.... Esperemos que sea como el año pasado y en una semana en cuenta...


----------



## William_ (2 Abr 2019)

Musero dijo:


> Ya la eché esta mañana.... Esperemos que sea como el año pasado y en una semana en cuenta...



O mañana mismo


----------



## tucapital.es (3 Abr 2019)

Veo que os estáis dando prisa, eh!!! os aviso que tenéis que revisarlo bien, porque si está mal, la culpa será vuestra, además, también hay cosas que Hacienda suele confundirse, y especialmente a su favor. Os dejamos 10 casillas que tenéis que revisar:

- http://www.preguntasfrecuentes.net/...cosas-casillas-a-revisar-antes-de-confirmar...renta-2018-2019/

Salu2.


----------



## Mrbcn (3 Abr 2019)

Me devuelven 1,90€. Parece que mi empresa cuadra bien el irpf


----------



## William_ (3 Abr 2019)

Os ha llegado a alguno el mensaje de confirmación ya ?


----------



## nomwong (3 Abr 2019)

He metido al tun tun 200€ en la casilla 389


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (3 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Ojo con hacerlo antes de plazo que te pueden sancionar !



Espero que sea bulo porque el día 1 quedó presentada.


----------



## William_ (4 Abr 2019)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Espero que sea bulo porque el día 1 quedó presentada.



Pregunté en una oficina de la AEAT y me dijo eso el funcionario.


----------



## tastas (4 Abr 2019)

Una deducción autonómica, una vez métodos los datos, no debería quedar reflejada al momento en el borrador quedando ese dinero deducido a devolver?

Esto es muy complicado te roban tiempo, dinero y ni aun así te quedas tranquilo.

Taptap


----------



## William_ (7 Abr 2019)

Os han devuelto a alguno ?. Este año está costando que pase de se está tramitando.


----------



## delta74 (8 Abr 2019)

en que casilla van los cfds? yo siempre lo metia en acciones y he visto que se mete en la 358 poniendo un 5 en las opciones


----------



## William_ (8 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Os han devuelto a alguno ?. Este año está costando que pase de se está tramitando.



A nadie le han devuelto aún ?. Casi una semana ya y no se ha movido del : su declaración se está tramitando !


----------



## asqueado (8 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> A nadie le han devuelto aún ?. Casi una semana ya y no se ha movido del : su declaración se está tramitando !



Yo aun no conozco a nadie que hallan devuelto nada, esta la cosa muy malita, pero muy malita, el año pasado por estas fechas ya habian cobrado mucha gente


----------



## William_ (8 Abr 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Yo aun no conozco a nadie que hallan devuelto nada, esta la cosa muy malita, pero muy malita, el año pasado por estas fechas ya habian cobrado mucha gente



Así parece que está la cosa sí. Por este día ya habría cobrado yo el año pasado. La confirmé a las 10 minutos de comenzar el plazo !


----------



## Angelote (8 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> A nadie le han devuelto aún ?. Casi una semana ya y no se ha movido del : su declaración se está tramitando !



Yo soy de los que no me había enterado de que podía existir problema si la presentabas el día antes. La presenté el 1 de abril a las 18:09 horas. De momento esta mañana ya tengo la devolución en mi cuenta bancaria, 1.016,91 euros.


----------



## William_ (8 Abr 2019)

Angelote dijo:


> Yo soy de los que no me había enterado de que podía existir problema si la presentabas el día antes. La presenté el 1 de abril a las 18:09 horas. De momento esta mañana ya tengo la devolución en mi cuenta bancaria, 1.016,91 euros.



Felicidades.


----------



## asqueado (8 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Así parece que está la cosa sí. Por este día ya habría cobrado yo el año pasado. La confirmé a las 10 minutos de comenzar el plazo !



Pues entonces me adelante a ti, a los 4 minutos de comenzar el plazo la presente, ya le habia dado un vistazo al borrador unas horas antes y la confirme, eso tenia que ser automatico la devolucion, es que no han tenido ya bastante todos los meses que se han usado de nuestro dinero, y a algunos se pasaran meses y no cobraran por cuaquier problema burocratico


----------



## William_ (8 Abr 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues entonces me adelante a ti, a los 4 minutos de comenzar el plazo la presente, ya le habia dado un vistazo al borrador unas horas antes y la confirme, eso tenia que ser automatico la devolucion, es que no han tenido ya bastante todos los meses que se han usado de nuestro dinero, y a algunos se pasaran meses y no cobraran por cuaquier problema burocratico



Se ve que no han tenido suficiente tiempo para quedarse nuestro dinero !


----------



## asqueado (8 Abr 2019)

Angelote dijo:


> Yo soy de los que no me había enterado de que podía existir problema si la presentabas el día antes. La presenté el 1 de abril a las 18:09 horas. De momento esta mañana ya tengo la devolución en mi cuenta bancaria, 1.016,91 euros.



Me alegro, disfruta de ello, despues de usar un dinero que no era de ellos


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Abr 2019)

Para los que os habéis dado mucha prisa en confirmar el borrador. Si os dáis cuenta de que algo está mal, lo podéis rectificar desde la propia Renta Web:

- http://www.preguntasfrecuentes.net/...borrador-pero-tengo-que-rectificarlo/

Salu2.


----------



## foreromatic2000 (9 Abr 2019)

Bueno, ya tengo la devolución en mi cuenta. En mi caso únicamente tuve que corregir la cuota colegial, como todos los años.


----------



## Krazyel (9 Abr 2019)

Buenas noches, he entrado al borrador rápido via web y tengo algunas dudas:

Me contrataron en Agosto en Murcia (de donde soy y continuo empadronado), y en Diciembre me mudé a trabajar a Barcelona (fecha de inicio 26 de noviembre). 
Tengo derecho a devolución ya que no llego al mínimo en 2018, pero me aparecen algunas alertas que no puedo rellenar o no sé porqué no lo hago bien.
Me salen estos avisos.


*[Declarante] -Debe reflejar la clave de titularidad de la vivienda en la que tiene su domicilio actual *

¿Con esto a qué se refiere? Me he mudado a un piso compartiendo piso con un chico que está de alquiler, vamos, un subarriendo. No tengo titularidad alguna.

*[Declarante] -Antes de remitir telemáticamente la declaración, compruebe si tiene derecho a alguna deducción autonómica*
Ésta tengo dudas, ¿sería cataluña o Murcia? He visto que cataluña deduce por donación a entidades de idi o electrónicas ¿cuenta la compra en webs internacionales que dona a ongs como eso?

Luego, ¿hay deducciones de movilidad geográfica?

He pedido el plan te llamamos y me dan a finales de mes...

Gracias, saludos​


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (10 Abr 2019)

Krazyel dijo:


> Buenas noches, he entrado al borrador rápido via web y tengo algunas dudas:
> 
> Me contrataron en Agosto en Murcia (de donde soy y continuo empadronado), y en Diciembre me mudé a trabajar a Barcelona (fecha de inicio 26 de noviembre).
> Tengo derecho a devolución ya que no llego al mínimo en 2018, pero me aparecen algunas alertas que no puedo rellenar o no sé porqué no lo hago bien.
> ...



Sobre la vivienda, conozco gente que ha seguido poniendo la residencia familiar en el pueblo un par de años después de mudarse a Madrid y no ha tenido problemas. Lo ideal es que busques un alquiler "legal" y si no habla con el chaval y con el casero. Tu pones que vives ahí pero sin ser ni inquilino ni propietario. De esa forma los problemas irían para ellos.

Entiendo que dado que has vivido 11 meses de 2018 en Murcia te corresponden las deducciones de Murcia.

Sí que existe la deducción por movilidad pero implica:

Haber estado inscrito en la oficina de empleo de tu pueblo.
Aceptar un puesto de trabajo en un municipio distinto al de residencia habitual.
Que se traslade la residencia habitual a un nuevo municipio.
Si cumples el requisito uno y dos yo intentaría empadronarme en Barcelona para meter la deducción.


----------



## William_ (10 Abr 2019)

Esperando un día más. Sigue sin pasar de se está tramitando. Pensaba que al haber elecciones irían más rápido, iluso de mí.


----------



## Krazyel (10 Abr 2019)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Sobre la vivienda, conozco gente que ha seguido poniendo la residencia familiar en el pueblo un par de años después de mudarse a Madrid y no ha tenido problemas. Lo ideal es que busques un alquiler "legal" y si no habla con el chaval y con el casero. Tu pones que vives ahí pero sin ser ni inquilino ni propietario. De esa forma los problemas irían para ellos.
> 
> Entiendo que dado que has vivido 11 meses de 2018 en Murcia te corresponden las deducciones de Murcia.
> 
> ...



Pues me prepararé la llamada y hablaré con el chico que si es inquilino a ver. Todavía no estoy empadronado en Barna, ¿a lo mejor podría aprovechar la deducción de cara a renta 2019? Y gracias por responder


----------



## S. GOKU (10 Abr 2019)

Si cambio mi domicilio sin que afecte en nada a la declaracion me pueden multar o algo?


----------



## rayban00 (10 Abr 2019)

Me la han devuelto ya ! 100 eurillos


----------



## PACOEMOS (11 Abr 2019)

@calopez has pasado a hacienda los datos de los CM para desgravar por integracion o van en negro como siempre?


----------



## Abrojo (11 Abr 2019)

Me he atrevido a instalarme en el laptop el lector de DNI y comprobar si mis certificados estaban vigentes. Por algún motivo con win7 tuve problemas en el otro PC y tras un tiempo dejó de reconocerme los certificados.

Si sigue tirando, DNIe para la AEAT manda, aunque yo siempre he ido tirando del PIN con la casilla de la declaración anterior.


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Abr 2019)

neutralizador1 dijo:


> Si cambio mi domicilio sin que afecte en nada a la declaracion me pueden multar o algo?



Tienes la obligación de comunicar los cambios de domicilio fiscal. Multa 100€.

Te dejo la lista de sanciones de Hacienda:

- http://www.preguntasfrecuentes.net/...sanciones-...datos-erroneos-...renta/

Salu2.


----------



## S. GOKU (11 Abr 2019)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Tienes la obligación de comunicar los cambios de domicilio fiscal. Multa 100€.
> 
> Te dejo la lista de sanciones de Hacienda:
> 
> ...



Joder pues ya las tenia presentadas. De echo me a llegado un mensaje de que van a proceder a pagarme la devolucion. Ya tendra que ser el año que viene. Pero que vamos lo veo una gilipollez porque como digo no afecta a mi declaracion en nada


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Abr 2019)

Tranquilo, lo puedes cambiar con el modelo 030:

-https://www.agenciatributaria.es/AEAT.internet/Inicio/Ayuda/_comp_Consultas_informaticas/Categorias/Presentacion_de_declaraciones/Censos__NIF_y_domicilio_fiscal/Modelo_030/Consultas_030/Consulta_de_domicilio_fiscal/Consulta_de_domicilio_fiscal.shtml

Salu2.


----------



## William_ (11 Abr 2019)

Otro día más y nada de nada. Un día más estos hijos de las mil putas que tienen mi dinero retenido. Qué es mío, no de ellos !


----------



## William_ (11 Abr 2019)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Tienes la obligación de comunicar los cambios de domicilio fiscal. Multa 100€.
> 
> Te dejo la lista de sanciones de Hacienda:
> 
> ...



Ahí hace referencia a la sanción que yo decía por presentarla fuera de plazo. Técnicamente, el día 1 es fuera de plazo. Ojo !


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Ahí hace referencia a la sanción que yo decía por presentarla fuera de plazo. Técnicamente, el día 1 es fuera de plazo. Ojo !



No creo que le vaya a sancionar por eso... sobre todo porque se ha presentado con un programa que Hacienda activo antes de plazo.

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Otro día más y nada de nada. Un día más estos hijos de las mil putas que tienen mi dinero retenido. Qué es mío, no de ellos !



Ya... pero tiene hasta el 1 de enero de 2020 para devolverte!!! un año a mi, no me devolvieron hasta el mes de febrero!!!


----------



## William_ (12 Abr 2019)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No creo que le vaya a sancionar por eso... sobre todo porque se ha presentado con un programa que Hacienda activo antes de plazo.
> 
> Salu2.



Pues me lo dijo una funcionario de hacienda.


----------



## William_ (14 Abr 2019)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ya... pero tiene hasta el 1 de enero de 2020 para devolverte!!! un año a mi, no me devolvieron hasta el mes de febrero!!!



Nadie pasa por el hilo. Parece que las devoluciones van lentas o está de vacaciones la persona que tiene que pulsar el puto boton.,


----------



## morethanafeeling (14 Abr 2019)

Yo ya he cobrado la devolución, me ha tardado apenas una semana. Este año ha ido rapidito. Me va a venir de perlas el dinerete.


----------



## William_ (15 Abr 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo ya he cobrado la devolución, me ha tardado apenas una semana. Este año ha ido rapidito. Me va a venir de perlas el dinerete.



Acaba de cambiar el mensaje. Supongo que en dos días la pasta estarça en el banco !


----------



## asqueado (15 Abr 2019)

William_ dijo:


> Acaba de cambiar el mensaje. Supongo que en dos días la pasta estarça en el banco !



Pues a mi tambien me ha cambiado el mensaje, mañana o pasado tendre mi dinero


----------



## Paisdemierda (15 Abr 2019)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Hombre, eso significa también que has ganado una pasta!!! que no está nada mal. Ya me gustaría pagar a mi, 1.000.000€ en impuestos, eso significaría que habría ganado al menos 2.000.000€
> 
> Salu2.



Tucapital, lo siento pero me ha saltado la "ALERTA CUÑADO" quedas nominado a los "Premios PACO" bajo la categoría "comentario cuñadil más manido" que gane el más cuñadano.


----------



## William_ (16 Abr 2019)

Está claro que no llevan un orden ni nada que lo parezca.


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Abr 2019)

... y depende de las delegaciones provinciales.

Salu2.


----------



## Euron G. (17 Abr 2019)

A mi me lo pagaron hace una semana o así..


----------



## William_ (23 Abr 2019)

Euron_Greyjoy dijo:


> A mi me lo pagaron hace una semana o así..



Acaba de cambiarme el mensaje a que han emitido la transferencia y llegará mañana. La Semana Santa y los dias inhábiles han jodido bien. 3 semanas para cobrar. Record de lentitud. 





Está el hilo muerto este año. No hacéis la declaración ?. No teneís nada que comentar ?. Estoy hasta los cojones de los hilos de política. Vengan hilos de mierda que no paran de subir, como si os diera de comer.


----------



## innosan81 (23 Abr 2019)

Depende de cada delegación de hacienda, pero como norma general me doy cuenta que cada vez tardan más...


----------



## William_ (28 Mar 2020)

REflotazo. En 4 días estamos on fire. En algo nos tendremos que entretener. Mejor en nuestros bolsillos que en los suyos !


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (28 Mar 2020)

Yo con lo de la declaración siempre digo lo mismo, mejor deber a que te deban.

Si debo he tenido un dinero que no me correspondía y si me deben han tenido mi dinero secuestrado el año fiscal, siempre mejor pagar


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (28 Mar 2020)

William_ dijo:


> REflotazo. En 4 días estamos on fire. En algo nos tendremos que entretener. Mejor en nuestros bolsillos que en los suyos !



Facha! Neoliberal!
El camarada pablo va a guardar nuestro dinero, porque esto lo arreglamos entre todas


----------



## nuvole (29 Mar 2020)

En 2019 cambié tres veces de trabajo. Me acuchillarán éstos cabrones?


----------



## RL7624 (29 Mar 2020)

Uf, yo tengo una situación de lo más perra.
-Vendí piso el 7 de mayo de 2018 con "x" beneficios y me fui de alquiler.
-No he comprado dentro de los 2 años que te dan para reinvertir.

Si hago la declaración el 1 de Abril aún no habría llegado al 7 de mayo 2020 como límite y por tanto, no pagaría este año el 21% sobre el beneficio de la venta del piso.
Si hago la declaración el 8 de Mayo, sí.
Mi miedo es si me pueden buscar la vuelta y decir que he ido con mala fe por hacerla antes de cumplir esos 2 años, no me fío un pelo.


----------



## drilian92 (29 Mar 2020)

nuvole dijo:


> En 2019 cambié tres veces de trabajo. Me acuchillarán éstos cabrones?



Simplemente el límite para que no estés obligado a presentar la declaración baja de 22.000€ a 14.000€ siempre que la suma de tu segundo y tercer pagador por orden de cuantía te hayan retribuido más de 1.500€.



RL7624 dijo:


> Uf, yo tengo una situación de lo más perra.
> -Vendí piso el 7 de mayo de 2018 con "x" beneficios y me fui de alquiler.
> -No he comprado dentro de los 2 años que te dan para reinvertir.
> 
> ...



Tienes que presentar una declaración complementaria de la Renta 2018 para "devolver" la exención junto con los intereses de demora.


----------



## William_ (30 Mar 2020)

Bueno, esto comienza en breve. Id calentando .


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 Mar 2020)

Este año hasta con microscopio van a mirar a ver si metemos la pata, nunca han estado mas caninos. Cuidao.


----------



## Leño (30 Mar 2020)

¿Sabéis si hoy tomaran la decisión de quitar la deducción de las aportaciones a planes de pensiones privados, o cualquier otra deducción, tendría ya efecto sobre la renta del año que viene, o ya para la siguiente?


----------



## drilian92 (30 Mar 2020)

Leño dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si hoy tomaran la decisión de quitar la deducción de las aportaciones a planes de pensiones privados, o cualquier otra deducción, tendría ya efecto sobre la renta del año que viene, o ya para la siguiente?



Tendría efectos para la Renta 2021, es decir, la que se declara en 2022.


----------



## William_ (31 Mar 2020)

Vamos a ir calentando que estamos ya en rampa de salida !!!


----------



## Tió Justino (31 Mar 2020)

drilian92 dijo:


> Simplemente el límite para que no estés obligado a presentar la declaración baja de 22.000€ a 14.000€ siempre que la suma de tu segundo y tercer pagador por orden de cuantía te hayan retribuido más de 1.500€.
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes que presentar una declaración complementaria de la Renta 2018 para "devolver" la exención junto con los intereses de demora.



Yo presenté hace unos días una complentaria de 2018, por el mismo motivo, pero no apareció nada referente a los intereses. No se si me enviarán una carta los de haciendo con el calculo de los intereses.


----------



## RL7624 (31 Mar 2020)

RL7624 dijo:


> Uf, yo tengo una situación de lo más perra.
> -Vendí piso el 7 de mayo de 2018 con "x" beneficios y me fui de alquiler.
> -No he comprado dentro de los 2 años que te dan para reinvertir.
> 
> ...





drilian92 dijo:


> Tienes que presentar una declaración complementaria de la Renta 2018 para "devolver" la exención junto con los intereses de demora.



Lo sé lo sé, mi duda viene de la fecha a la hora de presentarla: (7 de Mayo, fecha que vendí el piso)
Antes del 7 de Mayo, salta a pagar el 2021
Después del 7 de Mayo, pago en 2020.

Es así o se considera que todo el periodo de presentación de la Renta 2019 (1 de abril- 30 de Junio) anula esta serie de casuísticas de jugar con las fechas?
Gracias!


----------



## terraenxebre (31 Mar 2020)

Me saldrá a pagar....

Unos 3000 euretes.

Por supuesto, en 2 plazos.


----------



## drilian92 (31 Mar 2020)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Yo presenté hace unos días una complentaria de 2018, por el mismo motivo, pero no apareció nada referente a los intereses. No se si me enviarán una carta los de haciendo con el calculo de los intereses.



Así es, te llegará una carta girándote los intereses de demora.



RL7624 dijo:


> Lo sé lo sé, mi duda viene de la fecha a la hora de presentarla: (7 de Mayo, fecha que vendí el piso)
> Antes del 7 de Mayo, salta a pagar el 2021
> Después del 7 de Mayo, pago en 2020.
> 
> ...



Tienes de plazo desde el 7 de mayo de 2020 hasta el 30 de junio de 2021 (desde la fecha de incumplimiento hasta la finalización del plazo de declaración del periodo impositivo en el que tiene lugar dicho incumplimiento). Eso sí, los intereses de demora siguen corriendo en tu contra cuanto más tardes en presentarla.


----------



## RL7624 (31 Mar 2020)

drilian92 dijo:


> Tienes de plazo desde el 7 de mayo de 2020 hasta el 30 de junio de 2021 (desde la fecha de incumplimiento hasta la finalización del plazo de declaración del periodo impositivo en el que tiene lugar dicho incumplimiento). Eso sí, los intereses de demora siguen corriendo en tu contra cuanto más tardes en presentarla.



Lo que imaginaba, tengo la pasta para pagar este año pero no sé si esperarme por si con esto del CV19 hacen algún tipo de medida para pagarlo mensual o vete a saber (aunque teniendo en cuenta que el estado está tieso, el 9 de mayo lo tengo girado ya).
Muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## drilian92 (31 Mar 2020)

RL7624 dijo:


> Lo que imaginaba, tengo la pasta para pagar este año pero no sé si esperarme por si con esto del CV19 hacen algún tipo de medida para pagarlo mensual o vete a saber (aunque teniendo en cuenta que el estado está tieso, el 9 de mayo lo tengo girado ya).
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta



El interés de demora está en el 3,75%. Si tienes liquidez suficiente yo presentaría cuanto antes salvo que lo tengas invertido en algo que te genere mayor rentabilidad.


----------



## RL7624 (31 Mar 2020)

drilian92 dijo:


> El interés de demora está en el 3,75%. Si tienes liquidez suficiente yo presentaría cuanto antes salvo que lo tengas invertido en algo que te genere mayor rentabilidad.



Presentada está, a las 16.00 y ya me lo quito de encima.
El 30 de Junio, ostión, pero he preferido no reinvertir , seguramente en 2021 veamos precios de vivienda que compensarán sobradamente haber pagado el 23% de beneficio de la operacion


----------



## William_ (31 Mar 2020)

Antes de plazo ?


----------



## William_ (31 Mar 2020)

45 minutos para entrar en pole.


----------



## ZarkoZ (31 Mar 2020)

18.180,69 euros brutos
1786 euros retención ( 11 % en mis 12 pagas )
1156 euros deducibles
soltero, sin hijos, de alquiler
Andalucía

a pagar 600 euros.


¿como es posible? por favor alguien me puede echar una mano


----------



## ZarkoZ (31 Mar 2020)

18.180,69 euros brutos
1786 euros retención ( 11 % en mis 12 pagas )
1156 euros deducibles
soltero, sin hijos, de alquiler
Andalucía

a pagar 600 euros.


¿como es posible? por favor alguien me puede echar una mano


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (1 Abr 2020)

ZarkoZ dijo:


> 18.180,69 euros brutos
> 1786 euros retención ( 11 % en mis 12 pagas )
> 1156 euros deducibles
> soltero, sin hijos, de alquiler
> ...



Ale a pagar, yo pago 80 euros con el mismo salario y sin hijos, soltero en madrid


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (1 Abr 2020)

A ver si alguno me puede ayudar con una duda que tengo.

Suelo hacer la declaración online ya que siempre ha sido sencillo de realizar, pero precisamente este año pensaba sacar cita en la oficina ya que el año pasado vendí un pequeño terreno y no tengo idea de cómo tributa.

El caso es que con el asunto del covid quizás alarguen mucho más los plazos o, definitivamente, sea más complicado de que den este servicio.

Ante esto me gustaría ver si puedo hacer el trámite yo mismo vía online, ¿alguien sabe de alguna web que expliquen para dummies como yo cómo se declara este ingreso por venta de un terreno?


----------



## Tuerto (1 Abr 2020)

Alejandro de Macedonia dijo:


> A ver si alguno me puede ayudar con una duda que tengo.
> 
> Suelo hacer la declaración online ya que siempre ha sido sencillo de realizar, pero precisamente este año pensaba sacar cita en la oficina ya que el año pasado vendí un pequeño terreno y no tengo idea de cómo tributa.
> 
> ...



Es un incremento de patrimonio, ve al apartado correspondiente del programa rentaweb e informa los datos que te pidan.
No es muy complicado

Saludos.


----------



## drilian92 (1 Abr 2020)

Alejandro de Macedonia dijo:


> A ver si alguno me puede ayudar con una duda que tengo.
> 
> Suelo hacer la declaración online ya que siempre ha sido sencillo de realizar, pero precisamente este año pensaba sacar cita en la oficina ya que el año pasado vendí un pequeño terreno y no tengo idea de cómo tributa.
> 
> ...



Desde el 5 de mayo puedes pedir cita para que te hagan la declaración por teléfono llamando al 91 553 00 71 o al 91 535 73 26. Concretas con ellos el día y la hora que te venga bien y te llaman.

Mientras tampoco pierdes nada si trasteas un poco en la Renta WEB, puede que consigas rellenar todos los datos tú mismo.


----------



## Tuerto (1 Abr 2020)

Por cierto ahora mismo https://www.agenciatributaria.es/ esta caída.


----------



## William_ (5 Abr 2020)

Alguien ha cobrado ya ?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tars (5 Abr 2020)

35€ a pagar. 

Pago en dos plazos, por supuesto.


----------



## drilian92 (5 Abr 2020)

William_ dijo:


> Alguien ha cobrado ya ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Sí!


----------



## William_ (5 Abr 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## austral (6 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta
Si entras en la web de Hacienda a confirmar el borrador, ¿Te avisa la propia hacienda si no estás obligado a presentarla? Gracias


----------



## eloy_85 (6 Abr 2020)

William_ dijo:


> Entonces lo retrasarás todo lo que puedas. En 7 días estamos onfire. Y que nos devuelvan rapidito.



los pagos son el 1 de julio, a no ser que haya cambiado


----------



## eloy_85 (6 Abr 2020)

austral dijo:


> Una pregunta
> Si entras en la web de Hacienda a confirmar el borrador, ¿Te avisa la propia hacienda si no estás obligado a presentarla? Gracias



NO


----------



## austral (6 Abr 2020)

eloy_85 dijo:


> NO



Ok, gracias.
Lo preguntaba porque una amiga, que trabaja en educación como profesora, y que estuvo trabajando pocos meses, no llega al mínimo de 22.000€, pero estuvo trabajando en 2 centros diferentes de la misma provincia.
Al meterse en el borrador, le pone que No esta obligada a presentar la declaración...……, y según ese texto, no lo va a presentar (le saldría a pagar)


----------



## drilian92 (6 Abr 2020)

austral dijo:


> Ok, gracias.
> Lo preguntaba porque una amiga, que trabaja en educación como profesora, y que estuvo trabajando pocos meses, no llega al mínimo de 22.000€, pero estuvo trabajando en 2 centros diferentes de la misma provincia.
> Al meterse en el borrador, le pone que No esta obligada a presentar la declaración...……, y según ese texto, no lo va a presentar (le saldría a pagar)



Efectivamente el programa te advierte de que no estás obligado cuando te sale a pagar (salvo que hayas incorporado alguna reducción por planes de pensiones, deducción por vivienda habitual...). Si el resultado es a devolver, aunque no estes obligado, no avisa.


----------



## austral (6 Abr 2020)

drilian92 dijo:


> Efectivamente el programa te advierte de que no estás obligado cuando te sale a pagar (salvo que hayas incorporado alguna reducción por planes de pensiones, deducción por vivienda habitual...). Si el resultado es a devolver, aunque no estes obligado, no avisa.



Gracias, entonces entiendo que hace bien no presentandola, y le avisa porque no llega al mínimo (22.000€) y tampoco tiene venta de acciones, ni deducciones de ningún tipo


----------



## drilian92 (6 Abr 2020)

austral dijo:


> Gracias, entonces entiendo que hace bien no presentandola, y le avisa porque no llega al mínimo (22.000€) y tampoco tiene venta de acciones, ni deducciones de ningún tipo



Si ha tenido dos pagadores como comentabas antes, el límite son 14.000 euros, salvo que su segundo pagador por orden de cuantía no le haya retribuido más de 1.500 euros, en cuyo caso, el límite se mantiene en 22.000 euros.

Si el programa le dice que no está obligada y los datos incorporados en la declaración son los correctos puede quedarse tranquila.


----------



## Viernes_Negro2 (6 Abr 2020)

Yo la hice y me han devuelto, poco, pero bueno. Cuanto antes la hagáis mejor.

Cualquier euro me viene bien, sólo tengo pasta para aguantar hasta diciembre. A no ser que me den ya el pvto teletrabajo, que es posible.

Suerte, hermanos. A ver si salimos de esta entre todos a pesar de gobierno y oposición.


----------



## cifuentes (6 Abr 2020)

William_ dijo:


> Alguien ha cobrado ya ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Yo si, la presenté la primera noche.


----------



## William_ (6 Abr 2020)

cifuentes dijo:


> Yo si, la presenté la primera noche.



Mucha cantidad ?. Yo aún me encuentro en Se está tramitando, todos los años la misma mierda.


----------



## MiMaestro (6 Abr 2020)

Trabajé 4 meses de maestro, 9800€ brutos
No me obligan a hacerla pero como vendí acciones sí...aún asï me sale a 0. Menos mal

El año que viene será otra historia con 30k cotizados, aun me quitan al mes 16%irpf ahora


----------



## Second (6 Abr 2020)

austral dijo:


> Una pregunta
> Si entras en la web de Hacienda a confirmar el borrador, ¿Te avisa la propia hacienda si no estás obligado a presentarla? Gracias



Si entras en el borrador y te pone arriba a la derecha, algo como que no estás obligado


----------



## cifuentes (6 Abr 2020)

William_ dijo:


> Mucha cantidad ?. Yo aún me encuentro en Se está tramitando, todos los años la misma mierda.



550


----------



## RL7624 (9 Abr 2020)

drilian92 dijo:


> El interés de demora está en el 3,75%. Si tienes liquidez suficiente yo presentaría cuanto antes salvo que lo tengas invertido en algo que te genere mayor rentabilidad.



Joder, soy tan nefasto que me equivoqué 3 veces al hacer la complementaria:
1- Puse la cantidad de la Ganancia patrimonial exenta (en vez de la Ganancia patrimonial obtenida). Presento y cagada
2- Modifico Declaracion (la Complementaria errónea) online, pongo la cantidad correcta, pero no sabía que había que eliminar todos los datos económicos de la Renta para dejar solo los referentes a la venta del piso. Modifico, presento y cagada.
3- Modifico la del punto 2 (otra vez Modificando declaración ya presentada) para quitar los datos económicos que ya me han liquidado y pagado y ahora sí ya sale la cantidad definitiva que me cobrarán el 30J. (por cierto, veo muy injusto que me cobren 3 meses de intereses habiéndola presentado el 4 de Abril).

Ahora entro en la AEAT y hay 3 Declaraciones "En trámite", imagino, espero y deseo que solo considerarán la última, no? Porque ahora mismo me salen 3 pufazos a pagar que si les da por girarme las tres, me matan
Merci!


----------



## -Galaiko (9 Abr 2020)

MiMaestro dijo:


> Trabajé 4 meses de maestro, 9800€ brutos
> No me obligan a hacerla pero como vendí acciones sí...aún asï me sale a 0. Menos mal
> 
> El año que viene será otra historia con 30k cotizados, aun me quitan al mes 16%irpf ahora



¿Que te salga cero no significa que tienes que presentarte en la oficina?
A mi me salio a devolver 1000 pero como tengo que pagar 800 del 2018 me quedo casi como estaba.



RL7624 dijo:


> Joder, soy tan nefasto que me equivoqué 3 veces al hacer la complementaria:
> 1- Puse la cantidad de la Ganancia patrimonial exenta (en vez de la Ganancia patrimonial obtenida). Presento y cagada
> 2- Modifico Declaracion (la Complementaria errónea) online, pongo la cantidad correcta, pero no sabía que había que eliminar todos los datos económicos de la Renta para dejar solo los referentes a la venta del piso. Modifico, presento y cagada.
> 3- Modifico la del punto 2 (otra vez Modificando declaración ya presentada) para quitar los datos económicos que ya me han liquidado y pagado y ahora sí ya sale la cantidad definitiva que me cobrarán el 30J. (por cierto, veo muy injusto que me cobren 3 meses de intereses habiéndola presentado el 4 de Abril).
> ...


----------



## William_ (12 Abr 2020)

Os están devolviendo ?. Se iban a dar mucha bulla, pero en mi caso, 12 dias ya esperando.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (13 Abr 2020)

ZarkoZ dijo:


> 18.180,69 euros brutos
> 1786 euros retención ( 11 % en mis 12 pagas )
> 1156 euros deducibles
> soltero, sin hijos, de alquiler
> ...



Tu tipo de IRPF es de 9.88% aprox.

Así que o no te están reteniendo lo que dices del 11% o tienes que pagar por otros motivos.


----------



## perrosno (13 Abr 2020)

Pago un pastizal como siempre y será en los últimos días que se pueda


----------



## William_ (14 Abr 2020)

Señal de que la cosa ha ido bien ?  @perrosno


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Abr 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pago un pastizal como siempre y será en los últimos días que se pueda



Puedes hacerlo ahora con domicialiación y pago en 2 plazos, así no te cobra el primer plazo hasta el último día de la renta y el segundo plazo en novoembre.

Salu2.


----------



## perrosno (14 Abr 2020)

William_ dijo:


> Señal de que la cosa ha ido bien ?  @perrosno



Afortunadamente siempre va bien, pero conozco gente que le va mejor aun y se lo montan de puta madre siempre les sale a devolver. O eso dicen, que habría que verlo,


----------



## William_ (14 Abr 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Afortunadamente siempre va bien, pero conozco gente que le va mejor aun y se lo montan de puta madre siempre les sale a devolver. O eso dicen, que habría que verlo,



Historias de cuñaos será , @perrosno 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tars (16 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta tonta... Si no estás obligado y sale a pagar, con no presentarla ya es suficiente no? Me refiero a que no se presenta con alguna opción que no te haga pagar. No se si me explico


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Abr 2020)

Si no estás obligado y te sale a pagar, NO LA PRESENTES.

Salu2.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Abr 2020)

Uno acaba de cobrar hoy la devolución, presentada la semana pasada.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (17 Abr 2020)

eloy_85 dijo:


> NO



Si

Si que lo indica, al menos en la app


----------



## Tars (17 Abr 2020)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Si no estás obligado y te sale a pagar, NO LA PRESENTES.
> 
> Salu2.



Gracias!


----------



## William_ (18 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Uno acaba de cobrar hoy la devolución, presentada la semana pasada.



Otros seguimos esperando. Presentada a las 00:01 el dia que comenzó


----------



## William_ (21 Abr 2020)

Cómo va el tema, poca gente comenta. La mía sigue en Se está tramitando


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Abr 2020)

Las cuentas deben de estar secas...


----------



## Javier de Carglass (22 Abr 2020)

William_ dijo:


> Cómo va el tema, poca gente comenta. La mía sigue en Se está tramitando



Cobrado una semana después de presentarla.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (22 Abr 2020)

A los 3 días de presentarla, me devolvieron lo que me debían. 
Corred de insensatos que no hay pan para tanto chorizo.


----------



## Malthus (22 Abr 2020)

Yo la presenté el primer día, me tienen que devolver un buen dinero. Aún no sé nada de la devolución.

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## William_ (24 Abr 2020)

Malthus dijo:


> Yo la presenté el primer día, me tienen que devolver un buen dinero. Aún no sé nada de la devolución.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk



Yo hice la pole, y aún esperando que me devuelvan.


----------



## bondiappcc (24 Abr 2020)

¿El robanco ya os ha enviado la información fiscal?

A mí todavía no.

El lunes iré a la oficina a ver qué me dicen.


----------



## William_ (24 Abr 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿El robanco ya os ha enviado la información fiscal?
> 
> A mí todavía no.
> 
> El lunes iré a la oficina a ver qué me dicen.



No, pero tampoco la necesitas. Consultala en los datos de la Agencia Tributaria.


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

*Cuando las sombras desciendan sobre la tierra, nuestros divinos señores caminarán junto a nosotros como iguales. *


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2020)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Las cuentas deben de estar secas...



Pues no debe ser, compañero mio .....ingresado 1200 pavetes. Por lo que me ha comentado en menos de una semana.


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

*Cuando las sombras desciendan sobre la tierra, nuestros divinos señores caminarán junto a nosotros como iguales. *


----------



## Second (25 Abr 2020)

A mi mujer ya la devolvieron presentada el dia 2, sin modificación el borrador estaba correcto.
La mia me toca modificar retenciones y poner retribuciones cuentas extranjero el día 3, pues su declaración se está tramitando

No tienen un euro


----------



## William_ (25 Abr 2020)

Yo creo que esto es una loteria, a unos pronto, a otros tarde. Y a las que menos tienen que devolverles, las primeras. A mí acaba de cambiar el estado y ahora pone que en 4 días hábiles me llega el dinero a la cuenta.


----------



## riggedd (25 Abr 2020)

Debería de entrar como minusvalía,en definitiva estás maltratando a una mujer


----------



## elbruce (25 Abr 2020)

hoy he visto que ya tengo ingresados los 827€ de la declaración... presentada a través de la web de la agencia tributaria el domingo 19/04 ingresada en cuenta el jueves 23/04.... una grata sorpresa


----------



## Barruno (28 Abr 2020)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Si no estás obligado y te sale a pagar, NO LA PRESENTES.
> 
> Salu2.



Error.
Presentala por que la necesitarás em el futuro cuando te la pidan.
No cuesta nada hacerla.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (28 Abr 2020)

William_ dijo:


> Yo creo que esto es una loteria, a unos pronto, a otros tarde. Y a las que menos tienen que devolverles, las primeras. A mí acaba de cambiar el estado y ahora pone que en 4 días hábiles me llega el dinero a la cuenta.



yo la presenté hace 3 semanas, gracias a una deducción me ha salido a devolver algo más de 500 merkels, y se están haciendo los remolones... sigue en trámite.


----------



## austral (1 May 2020)

Tengo una duda, a ver si me podeis ayudar.
Todos los años, al rellenar la declaración, me sale una casilla (54) para poner la referencia catastral del edificio donde vivo, y otra casilla (50) para poner la titularidad, y la situación (53).
Este año al hacer la declaración, no me salen esas casillas para rellenar.
¿os pasa lo mismo? ¿las habeis rellenado?
Igual es que al empezar a rellenarlo active algo y por eso no sale, no se que pensar.
He rellenado toda la declaración, paso todas las páginas, y no sale por ningun lado.


----------



## Belarmino (1 May 2020)

austral dijo:


> Tengo una duda, a ver si me podeis ayudar.
> Todos los años, al rellenar la declaración, me sale una casilla (54) para poner la referencia catastral del edificio donde vivo, y otra casilla (50) para poner la titularidad, y la situación (53).
> Este año al hacer la declaración, no me salen esas casillas para rellenar.
> ¿os pasa lo mismo? ¿las habeis rellenado?
> ...



Sale al inicio del todo, cuando te pide confirmar los datos de tu domicilio habitual
Si la vivienda no es de tu propiedad, ya no vuelve aparecer y creo que ya no se puede modificar en la declaración directamente (aunque de esto no estoy seguro al 100%)


----------



## austral (1 May 2020)

Belarmino dijo:


> Sale al inicio del todo, cuando te pide confirmar los datos de tu domicilio habitual
> Si la vivienda no es de tu propiedad, ya no vuelve aparecer y creo que ya no se puede modificar en la declaración directamente (aunque de esto no estoy seguro al 100%)



Ok. Entonces igual es que hice click en confirmar datos del domicilio habitual, y por eso ahora no sale. Miraré a ver si sale en alguna página.


----------

